# Some else took a bite out of the poison Apple!



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Is sticky the only one left on that old forgotten railway? 

He may have had company up until last Friday, but I have it on good faith that one of the last remaining passengers jumped off the train to get his hands on a green apple.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So Jarlicker is done breaking kitty parts......


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> So Jarlicker is done breaking kitty parts......


No not Jarlicker.
HINT he's come out of hiding on this forum very recently.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> So Jarlicker is done breaking kitty parts......


between the alls of us he has plenty of parts to keep at least one shooting till 3010


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hell I don't pay attention to who posted most of the post on this place....

Only people I can think of shooting a Martin....

Jarlicker
KStigall
Swerve
CEO
Scott
Dee
Dale
NevadaPro
Pro1
Dado
Eagle
Pinto....but I know he has/had an apple :wink:

It must be Dale though....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hell I don't pay attention to who posted most of the post on this place....
> 
> Only people I can think of shooting a Martin....
> 
> ...



Nope.
Guess I had better out him.
It seems as though the Mystic has lost it's Mystique for Tabarch. He recently purchased himself a sweet looking proelite. But in his defense he would have been a complete idiot to pass it up. I'm actually kicking myself for even telling him about it, and not buying it for myself. He got a sick deal on the bow, and done got serious.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Is sticky the only one left on that old forgotten railway?
> 
> He may have had company up until last Friday, but I have it on good faith that one of the last remaining passengers jumped off the train to get his hands on a green apple.


The railway is makin a comeback this year bro.. be watchin. :ninja: :bolt:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> The railway is makin a comeback this year bro.. be watchin. :ninja: :bolt:


Wait.. ya gotta have been there to comeback.. lemme rephrase that.. the Railway is comin to life this year..  :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Wait.. ya gotta have been there to comeback.. lemme rephrase that.. the Railway is comin to life this year..  :wink:


I have my own wheels no need to rely on public transportation


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I have my own wheels no need to rely on public transportation


Good, so.. we'll be seein more of ya, eh? :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

as Bowgod said it was a GREAT DEAL and I was looking for an apple to play with. Now I need to figure out how to outfit an apple.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Good, so.. we'll be seein more of ya, eh? :thumb: :cheers:


Long as gas prices stay low. The V8 is a bit harder on fuel than the Corolla .


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I fogrgot all about him shooting that bow :doh:

Good move......


Sticky....that train isn't gonna be boarding like it used to.....and it won't ever again. One bow isn't gonna revive anything.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I fogrgot all about him shooting that bow :doh:
> 
> Good move......
> 
> ...


Gettin a train rollin ain't got nothin to do with the bow Bro.. it's all about the engineer..  :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Gettin a train rollin ain't got nothin to do with the bow Bro.. it's all about the engineer..  :darkbeer:


*
Ahhhhh....didn't the Engineer retire sometime ago to greener greens, longer putt putts.....oh yeahhh and a two-wheeler retirement chair??...:smile_red_bike::wink:*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Ahhhhh....didn't the Engineer retire sometime ago to greener greens, longer putt putts.....oh yeahhh and a two-wheeler retirement chair??...:smile_red_bike::wink:*
> 
> .


Well Dear, you know all good careers come to an end eventually... sadly, it was time for that conductor to be sent to pasture.. .but we always have up and coming willing victims.. err.. volunteers to pilot the train..  :darkbeer:

:rip:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> The railway is makin a comeback this year bro.. be watchin. :ninja: :bolt:


You must have slip on an ice patch and done hit yur head!

You've gone and lost your mind.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> You must have slip on an ice patch and done hit yur head!
> 
> You've gone and lost your mind.


Well, you know I've always been a bit off kilter.. :wink: :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> You must have slip on an ice patch and done hit yur head!
> 
> You've gone and lost your mind.





IGluIt4U said:


> Well, you know I've always been a bit off kilter.. :wink: :chortle:


We are talking about the guy that shoots with a cig in his mouth :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Ahhhhh....didn't the Engineer retire sometime ago to greener greens, longer putt putts.....oh yeahhh and a two-wheeler retirement chair??...:smile_red_bike::wink:*
> 
> .


I was thinking the same thing. The only train that will be picking up steam anytime soon would be Calloway for life, or Harly for life.

Every delusional cult needs a charismatic leader willing and able to brainwash the followers. M4l used to have ONE hell of a Manson. But as with many brainwashed cults remove the ONE, and the rest jump ship.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> We are talking about the guy that shoots with a cig in his mouth :chortle:


Hey I have to stand up for sticky here. That takes talent, as much as I love my Marlboro's I can't do it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Hey I have to stand up for sticky here. That takes talent, as much as I love my Marlboro's I can't do it.


He watched me hit the 80 with one hangin..  :wink:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> He watched me hit the 80 with one hangin..  :wink:


Every bad shot I saw Sticky make at Nats he had no smoke in his mouth.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> Every bad shot I saw Sticky make at Nats he had no smoke in his mouth.


and that was a lot of em! :mg: :chortle:

Sorry, if I do light one up, I like to finish it.. so.. it usually takes less than 5 mins to get back up to the line.. for at least one round.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*That's good!*



BOWGOD said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The only train that will be picking up steam anytime soon would be Calloway for life, or Harly for life.
> 
> Every delusional cult needs a charismatic leader willing and able to brainwash the followers. M4l used to have ONE hell of a Manson. But as with many brainwashed cults remove the ONE, and the rest jump ship.


That was good BG! You're on your game!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*I used to be able!*



BOWGOD said:


> Hey I have to stand up for sticky here. That takes talent, as much as I love my Marlboro's I can't do it.


I used to be able to do it! Politics got in the way, and I got outta practice!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I've killed a couple deer with a Camel light in my bow hand. Killed a few more with them stuck in my sight. Can't do that with the Spot Hogg........ 

Might have to use a small alligator clip and attach it to the bow with a piece of cord. :wink: I think they were available commercially at one time...... :shade: I can't seem to remember what they were called. Why is that?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> Every bad shot I saw Sticky make at Nats he had no smoke in his mouth.


Congrats Sticky you must have quit for week.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I've killed a couple deer with a Camel light in my bow hand. Killed a few more with them stuck in my sight. Can't do that with the Spot Hogg........
> 
> Might have to use a small alligator clip and attach it to the bow with a piece of cord. :wink: I think they were available commercially at one time...... :shade: I can't seem to remember what they were called. Why is that?


Ant clips....No...Alligator clips??? NO...Grasshopper Clips?....NO I can't recall either but I know it had something to do with household pests.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> and that was a lot of em! :mg: :chortle:
> 
> Sorry, if I do light one up, I like to finish it.. so.. it usually takes less than 5 mins to get back up to the line.. for at least one round.. :lol: :wink:


Didn't bother me. It was only 3 the day we shot together.(remember the crows)


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> Didn't bother me. It was only 3 the day we shot together.(remember the crows)


Damn them crows.. and I smoked that target in our practice end..(no pun intended) :noidea:  :frusty:


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey all you guys that jumped off the train to eat apples send your old parts to me....God knows I need them!


----------

